# Cowbird?



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 13, 2020)

Is this a cowbird


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 13, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Is this a cowbird


Yes, I would say it is, Fanci, though it's displaying what I see as fledging-like markings and attributes, meaning it's a recent hatchling (this year's).


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Yes, I would say it is, Fanci, though it's displaying what I see as fledging-like markings and attributes, meaning it's a recent hatchling (this year's).


Agree completely. It’s ‘probably’ a fledgling.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 13, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Yes, I would say it is, Fanci, though it's displaying what I see as fledging-like markings and attributes, meaning it's a recent hatchling (this year's).


A hatchling? He/she is just about as big as the dives. Thank you


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 13, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Agree completely. It’s ‘probably’ a fledgling.
> View attachment 128031


Is there anything cuter than fledglings? 

Each year I cherish seeing House Finch fledglings, because they're all of the size of my baby finger, clueless, and as cute as cute get's with the tuft of feathers that stick out on each side of the heads like devils horns.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> A hatchling? He/she is just about as big as the dives. Thank you


Fledglings can exceed the size of the mother within weeks . Not hatchlings.
Dives? Huh?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 13, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> A hatchling? He/she is just about as big as the dives. Thank you


Yes, that's very common. 

I've observed House Finch fledglings, and I'm talking just days out of the nest fledglings, as small as my baby finger, and within 3-4 weeks they've almost reached the size of their parents.

Beak size and colouration happens more slowly.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2020)

I have only seen the brown headed cowbird in CT


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 13, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I have only seen he brown headed cowbird in CT


That's a mature adult.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 14, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Yes, that's very common.
> 
> I've observed House Finch fledglings, and I'm talking just days out of the nest fledglings, as small as my baby finger, and within 3-4 weeks they've almost reached the size of their parents.
> 
> Beak size and colouration happens more slowly.


Well, thank you.  These Cowbirds come later in the morning after the Sparrows and Ring Necked Doves have taken what they want.  The Cowbirds and Grackles get along well together.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 14, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I have only seen the brown headed cowbird in CT


Well, I have seen them regularly in my back patio daily in the Texas Panhandle.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 14, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Well, thank you.  These Cowbirds come later in the morning after the Sparrows and Ring Necked Doves have taken what they want.  The Cowbirds and Grackles get along well together.


One bird species we see for just a few short weeks each fall (right now), is the White-Crowned Sparrow. Well disliked by both myself and hubby.

They don't at all get along with Dark-Eyed Juncos, so there's chasing, fighting, and lots of tension in and around our feeders until the departure of the White-Crowns.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 14, 2020)

GREAT THREAD.......BIRDS.
Only going to talk about one kind of bird at a time.......as so, i don't confuse myself.
COWBIRDS
They're one of the laziest birds going.
Very seldom do they raise their own.
They will go to other bird's nest.......toss out the eggs that may be there.....lay their own eggs......and job is done......then they make their exit.
So many times, i see other breeds of birds feeding the baby cowbirds, once they flee their nest.
On the farm, i had the perfect view.......
The way our house was......we had a driveway in front of the house, and the garage was the other side of the driveway.
I used about 60ft of the driveway for a cheap bird feeder.......sprinkled a variety of bird food......and COME and GET IT.
Had a great view from my deck, and all the rooms on the east part of the house.
By the time a person sees the fledglings they're pretty much the size of an adult.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 14, 2020)

MickaC said:


> GREAT THREAD.......BIRDS.
> Only going to talk about one kind of bird at a time.......as so, i don't confuse myself.
> COWBIRDS
> They're one of the laziest birds going.
> ...


Hmmm.  Do the neighborhood cats ever get em?  I have a cat or two that stop by and I have seen them get a baby bird, I don't know what kind of baby bird either.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 14, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Hmmm.  Do the neighborhood cats ever get em?  I have a cat or two that stop by and I have seen them get a baby bird, I don't know what kind of baby bird either.


We put the run on every cat we see!


----------



## MickaC (Oct 14, 2020)

@fancicoffee13   We had stray cats on the farm.
And of course some feathered ones didn't have much of a chance.
Tried to evict the cats out of the main yard, didn't always work.
Don't why they always choose to get the nice little birds......never saw them catch, cowbirds, grackles, the old fashioned english sparrow.
I'm happy that i used the driveway for a dinner table.
No shrubs or anything that the cats could hide in by the driveway.
I do have feeders in other parts of the yard......but i liked using the driveway the best.
But i didn't use the driveway for that in winter.
I would see feathers from chicadees, goldfinches, warblers, and others that lost with the cats.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 19, 2020)

MickaC said:


> @fancicoffee13   We had stray cats on the farm.
> And of course some feathered ones didn't have much of a chance.
> Tried to evict the cats out of the main yard, didn't always work.
> Don't why they always choose to get the nice little birds......never saw them catch, cowbirds, grackles, the old fashioned english sparrow.
> ...


I have 2 cats that have stopped by, but they seem a lot more interested in the tiny mice.  Plus, I noticed the doves are trying to eat out of the bird feeders which the sparrows used mostly.  I do put out plenty of feed.  I am going to put out a finch feeder but don't know if they are in the Texas Panhandle during the Winter.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 19, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I have 2 cats that have stopped by, but they seem a lot more interested in the tiny mice.  Plus, I noticed the doves are trying to eat out of the bird feeders which the sparrows used mostly.  I do put out plenty of feed.  I am going to put out a finch feeder but don't know if they are in the Texas Panhandle during the Winter.


Doves like to feed on the ground......i know, depending on location, may be hard to do.
But.
If you can set up a tray feeder, they like those.
Many years ago i built one, with a roof, made of smaller tree trunks or large branches, put a row along the bottom, to help keep the seed from blowing.... somewhat......this one was about 2ft x 2ft......made the roof high enough for doves and that size of birds to feed.
Made another one, same idea, 2ft x 4ft, but made the roof a lot lower for the small birds......they were both a great success.
These type of feeders, i only used in the winter.
Other seasons besides winter, fed on the driveway, and the other nice season feeders.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 19, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I have 2 cats that have stopped by, but they seem a lot more interested in the tiny mice.  Plus, I noticed the doves are trying to eat out of the bird feeders which the sparrows used mostly.  I do put out plenty of feed.  I am going to put out a finch feeder but don't know if they are in the Texas Panhandle during the Winter.


A simple way to find most species of birds that frequent your area and establish whether or not they are resident species or migrating species, is type your area into Google, then "native/common bird types".

http://panhandlebirds.blogspot.com/2009/03/house-finches-are-one-of-few-species.html

You will be able research exactly what sort of birds to expect in your area according to the time of year.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 19, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Well, I have seen them regularly in my back patio daily in the Texas Panhandle.


  Please excuse my poor wording. I should have said-
"In CT, I have only seen the Brown Headed Cowbird."

(as opposed to other types of cowbird)


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 20, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Please excuse my poor wording. I should have said-
> "In CT, I have only seen the Brown Headed Cowbird."
> 
> (as opposed to other types of cowbird)


Here in the Texas panhandle, I am seeing the brownheaded and brown-chested Cowbird.  They come around to feed once the doves and sparrows finish.  Then it is a herd of Grackles and Cowbirds.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 20, 2020)

I go out every morning around 8 am and put feed out for the birds and water in the bird bath.  Then about 8:15 here they come in clusters.  I even have a dove or two try, and accomplish, sitting on the largest hanging seed feeder to eat.  Once it is all gone at the ground level, they hang out under the hanging feeders so as to eat what they throw out on the ground.  So, they stick around the good part of the morning.  And they come back off and on during the afternoon.  Once I get paid, I am getting a finch feeder and bird seed.  What kind of seed draws finches best?


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 20, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> A simple way to find most species of birds that frequent your area and establish whether or not they are resident species or migrating species, is type your area into Google, then "native/common bird types".
> 
> http://panhandlebirds.blogspot.com/2009/03/house-finches-are-one-of-few-species.html
> 
> You will be able research exactly what sort of birds to expect in your area according to the time of year.


Thanks so much for the website.  I checked it out and learned a lot.  Most of which I already do.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 20, 2020)

MickaC said:


> Doves like to feed on the ground......i know, depending on location, may be hard to do.
> But.
> If you can set up a tray feeder, they like those.
> Many years ago i built one, with a roof, made of smaller tree trunks or large branches, put a row along the bottom, to help keep the seed from blowing.... somewhat......this one was about 2ft x 2ft......made the roof high enough for doves and that size of birds to feed.
> ...


I have a neighbor who, evidently, throws it on the driveway year round.  I am not much of a builder, however, I love Pinterest.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 20, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I go out every morning around 8 am and put feed out for the birds and water in the bird bath.  Then about 8:15 here they come in clusters.  I even have a dove or two try, and accomplish, sitting on the largest hanging seed feeder to eat.  Once it is all gone at the ground level, they hang out under the hanging feeders so as to eat what they throw out on the ground.  So, they stick around the good part of the morning.  And they come back off and on during the afternoon.  Once I get paid, I am getting a finch feeder and bird seed.  What kind of seed draws finches best?


Finches love black oil sunflower kernels. You will be their best friend feeding them black oil sunflower kernels.

Finches are masters at cracking sunflower seeds, but we buy the kernels for them, so no cracking, just straight eating, and as I mentioned, black oil is best.

Common feeders with a variety or mix of seed are wonderful, too, but if you don't have a variety of bird species visiting your hanging feeders, a lot of seed does get wasted.

As for Dark-Eyed Juncos, standard store-bought budgie seed mix containing a majority of millet, is a true winner around our house. They eat that mix up like it's going out of style.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 20, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Finches love black oil sunflower kernels. You will be their best friend feeding them black oil sunflower kernels.
> 
> Finches are masters at cracking sunflower seeds, but we buy the kernels for them, so no cracking, just straight eating, and as I mentioned, black oil is best.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Aunt Marg!  I have a variety of birds happily eating the mixed seed.  Now, I know what to get for the finches.  Thank you.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 20, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Thanks, Aunt Marg!  I have a variety of birds happily eating the mixed seed.  Now, I know what to get for the finches.  Thank you.


That's great news, Fanci. 

Here is a wonderful read for you on black oil sunflower seeds!

https://www.thespruce.com/black-oil-sunflower-seeds-386560


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 20, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> That's great news, Fanci.
> 
> Here is a wonderful read for you on black oil sunflower seeds!
> 
> https://www.thespruce.com/black-oil-sunflower-seeds-386560


Thank you!  I love this site in particular.  It tells me a lot of what I need to know being new to this as a hobby and bird watcher.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 20, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> at in towm\
> I have a neighbor who, evidently, throws it on the driveway year round.  I am not much of a builder, however, I love Pinterest.


When i mentioned using the driveway for a feed buffet......did that on the farm......i would never do that in town.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 21, 2020)

MickaC said:


> When i mentioned using the driveway for a feed buffet......did that on the farm......i would never do that in town.


That's ok, I live in an apartment, and don't have to worry about a driveway.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## john danson (Nov 12, 2020)

The coloration is about the same but the beak seems a little too long for a cowbird.It almost looks more like a catbird to me.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 12, 2020)

john danson said:


> The coloration is about the same but the beak seems a little too long for a cowbird.It almost looks more like a catbird to me.


Here is a Brown-Headed Cowbird.





Here is a Gray Catbird.





The differences are far and wide.


----------



## oldman (Nov 12, 2020)

I used to catch Cowfish out of the Gulf in Florida.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 12, 2020)

oldman said:


> I used to catch Cowfish out of the Gulf in Florida.
> 
> View attachment 133167


Wow! I've never seen one before up close like this. Such a pretty colouration.

Now being such a small little fish, you must have been using them as bait?


----------



## oldman (Nov 13, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Wow! I've never seen one before up close like this. Such a pretty colouration.
> 
> Now being such a small little fish, you must have been using them as bait?


No, I threw them back. They fill another need in the seas.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 30, 2020)

What body of bird people are given the job of naming the types of birds? Anyone know?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 30, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> What body of bird people are given the job of naming the types of birds? Anyone know?


Ornithologists?


----------

